# Espresso Time (C41 developed in Espresso)



## neelin (Dec 15, 2008)

Can we talk about coffee in the "Lounge".  I never worked professionally in a darkroom, so I still fondly look back at darkroom work & wanted to get back & do some mad scientist chemistry.  I was starting to feel draggy pushing mounds of digital files thru LR/CS & this perked me up.
Looks like it's going to be a cold winter up here. -27C -4'wind chill. I think it's already having an effect on the mentality of some Canadians.





This is Konica Centuria ISO4'' colour negative print film (C41 processing) developed as follows:
DEVELOPER:
4 shots of espresso (no don't drink it)
2 tablespoons of Arm & Hammer washing soda (the blue box at Safeway)
water to make 35'ml solution

2'[email protected]'C minimal agitation (I should have filtered the espresso, some artifacts on the scan)

FIXER:
5'ml 12-'-' Plant Fertilizer 
water to make 5''ml solution

FWIW here is a Nikon LS4''' scan at full res at 4'''dpi of 65'x528 pixels.





Hamrick's Vuescan zeroed out the coffee mask.  Don't know if Konica had an orange mask, but it is definitely coffee colored now.  Just a touch of black slider in LR.

robert http://neelin.ca
I think I want my money back, it says COLOUR film on the package. C41. "C" means coffee, right? 
Sir, I distinctly recollect you asking for espresso service on this order.

Note to self: next time don't drink the spent developer


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 15, 2008)

Hehe, took a quick look at the calendar, it's *not even* winter yet, here in the north.  I'm sure Geoff will point out the nice weather in his neck of the woods.

'A touch of black slider'? How's the cream and sugar slider, for a double-double?


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Dec 15, 2008)

That is way too cool !! LOL
Now I must try this .........as Brad said you left yourself wide open, refer to my tough life thread here, winter, what's that???:shock::shock:
Snow, hasn't snowed here for years !!!!!!!!!!!! Is that the icing we see on the mountains???????:lol::lol::lol::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::cheesy::cheesy:


----------



## neelin (Dec 16, 2008)

Kiwigeoff;3'942 said:
			
		

> That is way too cool !! LOL
> Now I must try this .......


make sure you use colour C41 film, because if you use B/W film it comes out in full colour reversal.

  just kidding.  it works on b/w film too, I just had some outdated colour film & a bit too much spare time.  I don't know if Konica has "orange mask" but the mask was definately mocha after the coffee dunk.

I tried Tylenol today but it came out clear.  I think Tylenol needs Lye (sodium hydroxide), as washing soda isn't base enough.  The cool thing is after precipitating out the toxic silver from the fixer, it is fully usable as fertilizer.

Anybody want to go in with me on a new coffee chain called Dunkin' Chrome.  If you use the washroom, coffee's free.  We're going to market the most expensive developer. It's called Kopi Luwak, you drink the coffee first and after it goes thru your digestive system you use it to process film.  All Dunkin' Chrome customers using the washroom will drink for free.

Geoff, good job some of us have these long cold winters to develop this basic scientific research.  Where would the world be without this?

robert, heading back to the Dimroom for some more research


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Dec 16, 2008)

Can't wait for winter - not!!:lol::lol:


----------

